# water bridge connecting 2 aquariums



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

http://www.bio-elite.co.za/waterbridge.htm

gah i am dying to try this! i don't have the space now but as soon as i do this is the first thing i want to try. this is so cool. opinions?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

while I haven seen that particular method, I have seen them made simply by slilconing a few sheets of glass together, sort of how youd make an aquarium, it seemed to funtion perfectly fine and the fish loved it from what I saw

its actualy part of one of what you might call my "dream aquarium set ups"

...I WILL achieve it someday...lol!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> while I haven seen that particular method, I have seen them made simply by slilconing a few sheets of glass together, sort of how youd make an aquarium, it seemed to funtion perfectly fine and the fish loved it from what I saw
> 
> its actualy part of one of what you might call my "dream aquarium set ups"
> 
> ...I WILL achieve it someday...lol!


after googling the method you mentioned i think thats the one i would go with. i wonder if that would be a good option for a sorority? like 2 45 gallons or maybe 2 55 gallons. and like 7 females with some other betta compatible fish


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

that would be dooope! haha

if you ever do it you better post pictures!...ill be waiting hahaha


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

A few things to ask yourself before making this:
Do the two tanks have the EXACT same water params (cycled, same pH, hardness, and temp)?
What will be using the bridge? 
Are ALL fish from both tanks compatible with each other?
How big(internal radius) do I need to make the bridge to ensure no traffic jams or fish clogs?
This will be closer to the light and thus generate more algae within the bridge, will I put an algae magnet in the bridge or have an algae eat that can get in there?
Filtration/flow, how will I deal with the less oxygenated water in the bridge or will I use 2 canisters on a timer to rotate direction of flow through the tanks/bridge?

Other tank bridge links:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97329
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tmsHa5spqc

I'd personally love to try this but non of my tanks are compatible with each other. Betta boys gotta stay separate, dwarf puffer is a mean [censor] except to his limited tank mates, and the other 2 tanks have very different temperatures.. also one tank's residents would just get eaten by the others....


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I was thinking of doing this with a 1.5 gallon and a 0.75 gallon. It would only be for one of my bettas and both tanks fit all the criteria listed above.


----------

